# blank page on yahoo email login



## skysport (Nov 8, 2005)

Logging in to my Yahoo webmail account ([email protected]) results in only a blank screen with a "Done" in the LL corner. Tried all the resets, clearing temp folders, cookies, etc. without success. My other webmail account at SBC yahoo ([email protected]) works fine. Same thing happened today on my office computer: yahoo mail account gives a blank screen, SBC yahoo account works fine. Same problem happened on the same day in two different locations, which tells me it's not a problem with either computer.
I've tried resetting my password, and it takes me through all the sign in stuff back to the same blank screen. No error messages, no "invalid password," no "cannot find page." It acts like it's doing all the right things, but only produces a blank screen with "Done."
The Yahoo home page shows that I am signed in, and have several emails accumulating, but when I click on that link, it puts me through the sign in process back to - you guessed it - a blank screen. Yahoo tech support is non-existent. Who do I call? What can I do at my end short of quitting Yahoo? 
Any clues?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Yahoo, like anything else, can have problems. I had a similar experience a couple of weeks or so ago. All was back to normal the next day. I expect the same for you.


----------



## JackieDawn (Nov 5, 2007)

It has nothing to do with yahoo. It is the activeX controls and I am having the same problem and cannot figure it out. It happened after I did something with hijackthis for spyware.



batty_professor said:


> Yahoo, like anything else, can have problems. I had a similar experience a couple of weeks or so ago. All was back to normal the next day. I expect the same for you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The thread is over three years old, I think the issue is resolved.


----------

